# Boss 8.2 VXT on a 2005 Rubicon... Crazy?



## Fotch (Dec 28, 2007)

Would this be a totally crazy idea? it would only be 85 lbs heavier than plowmeisters setup, the rubicon has a bit beefier axles than the standard Wrangler, OME makes some HD coil springs that would help with the weight, air shocks or bags would need to be added too. I'm thinking a filled (with something heay) 4" square tube that fits in the receiver hitch for ballast.

I really like the idea of such a swb rig, but I really like the high sides of the VXT, I'm easy on my rigging and my service area is small. Could a rubi handle this plow? or shoould I just go with the 9.2 VXT on a 1 ton and spend the next 5 years wondering what it would have been like with the jeep while making 5 point turns?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

try #$%^ing nuts. I would stick with a 7.5ft v plow.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

the V-XT is 142# more than my plow Why not go with the U-XT and add wings?

and I think I am pushing the envelope with a #700 V


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

An 05 Rubicon does not have a beefier axle where it counts. Its a D30 with a D44 diff. You still have D30 ball joints, unit bearings, brakes, thin wall axle tubes, ect... Not such a good idea.


----------

